# Favorite Sleeping Positions



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Not very lady-like, but Ginger sleeps this way lots of the time.
From about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Den&Barb said:


> Not very lady-like, but Ginger sleeps this way lots of the time.
> From about 5 weeks ago.


That seems to be the typical Havanese position. They love to let it all hang out! Cute picture.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I wish Emmie would sleep like Ginger; it's ADORABLE! My little girl doesn't like to be on her back. She will sometimes lay on her side and expose some of her belly for me to rub but she will never have all 4 paws in the air. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww....how adorable!! Whimsy slept like that a lot when she was a puppy, but not quite as much as an adult.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo has slept that way since the day he came home! Figure it means they are completely trusting and at ease with the world!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gemma sleeps like that with all 4's in the air! it's adorable.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Benjamin likes to sleep this way, too, and I think it's extremely cute. One thing I love about dogs is the lack of shame. Ginger does not know the meaning of "ladylike", and that's a good thing, I think!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I guess Snickers and Snoopy a first class lazy dogs -- they -->
1) Sleep in their beds usually curled up
2) Sleep in their crates usually curled up.
3) Sleep on my Lap either curled up or half on their back so I have access to their tummy.
4) Snoopy likes sleeping on my chest with his paws around my neck and his head on my shoulder.

Note that while here in Ca. we don't experience the bone biting freeze that most of the country is going through at the moment we do get cold enough that a blanket is a welcome addition in the evening while watching TV. You should see the dog jockying for position whenever they see us grab the blanket before we sit down.

Cheers!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> I guess Snickers and Snoopy a first class lazy dogs -- they -->
> 1) Sleep in their beds usually curled up
> 2) Sleep in their crates usually curled up.
> 3) Sleep on my Lap either curled up or half on their back so I have access to their tummy.
> ...


Hi Jim! Welcome back!!! We've missed you!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

Millie sleeps like that also. I think it's so cute. She loves belly rubs!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

SnickersDad said:


> I guess Snickers and Snoopy a first class lazy dogs -- they -->
> 1) Sleep in their beds usually curled up
> 2) Sleep in their crates usually curled up.
> 3) Sleep on my Lap either curled up or half on their back so I have access to their tummy.
> 4) Snoopy likes sleeping on my chest with his paws around my neck and his head on my shoulder.


Glad to hear Emmie's not the only Hav that prefers to sleep curled up (and not on her back). She definitely does #1-3 above. Would love to see a picture of Snoopy sleeping with his paws around Jim's neck and head on his shoulder. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

MarinaGirl said:


> Glad to hear Emmie's not the only Hav that prefers to sleep curled up (and not on her back). She definitely does #1-3 above. Would love to see a picture of Snoopy sleeping with his paws around Jim's neck and head on his shoulder.
> 
> -Jeanne-


Jeanne -- If you do a search (profile -- find all messages started by Snickersdad) there is a picture I posted a year or two ago of Snoops on my chest sleeping -- I can look for it again and re-post it, but I don't have a current one of him doing his hug and sleep... Maybe I can get Lynda to take one.

Cheers!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a picture of Emmie (7 months old) sleeping in a little pink onesie after spay surgery. -Jeanne-


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Den&Barb said:


> Not very lady-like, but Ginger sleeps this way lots of the time.
> From about 5 weeks ago.


I love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute, yeah..spread eagle is one, but I also think they are so cute when they lay on their bellies and have their feet pushed back behind them, like the reverse of the belly flop up 

Kara


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I will try to post pictures later.

Gibbs has two sleeping positions, one for when he's really tired, and one for when he's just doozing or napping.

When he's really tired, he lays fully on his side with his paws pointing away from his body. He almost looks dead.

When he's napping, he lays on his stomach with his paws under him and partially curled up like he's trying to keep warm. He does this even in the summer when it's hot.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Not sure if my photos have uploaded or not, but if they have, here are a few of Cuba in favourite sleeps from when she was tiny to now (10 months)


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Our Wish rarely sleep like that and I miss how cute it is and so inviting for belly rub!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie's usual sleeping position is half on half off the rug. He sometimes uses the cool mat but mostly prefers the tiles. Sorry photo is upside down. On my iPad and can't seem to change.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

The first two are how Gibbs sleeps when he's really tired and wants to sleep.

The second two are how we naps.


----------

